# PIRAYA..CARIBE.. ROHM...



## PenicillinPETE (Mar 11, 2006)

Thought I share some pictures of my new Pirayas, Rohm, and some my 8 month old Caribe.


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

nice Ps sir!!! love the colors on your caribe


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Beautiful caribes! Amazes me to see them with dark humeral spots. What is your water maintenace regime like? How often do you feed? How many caribes in the tank and how big is the tank?


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Looking good man.

Hater


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

Very nice!!!


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

those are some awesome caribas!


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

the Piraya's are lookin mighty FINE! the first pic of the piraya, one of them has a Flame that goes up real HIGH!...thats gonna be a beauty when it grows older.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

very nicee


----------



## PenicillinPETE (Mar 11, 2006)

HOLLYWOOD said:


> the Piraya's are lookin mighty FINE! the first pic of the piraya, one of them has a Flame that goes up real HIGH!...thats gonna be a beauty when it grows older.


Thanks Dawgz, you gotta hook me with some more!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

nice Ps


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

great shots man


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Looks like you got yourself a whol bunch of nice p's


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

nice lil Pirayas...i cant wait for mine to come


----------



## PenicillinPETE (Mar 11, 2006)

Z♠NGT♥KER said:


> nice lil Pirayas...i cant wait for mine to come


Piraya are now my favorite Pygo.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

nice looking caribes you have there...there colors look amazing!!


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

I'll have to agree. The caribe look great. Question. Theyre still eating the bloodworms, even at that sz? ..or are they swallowing whole cubes :laugh:

Nice fish


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

they are lookin nice man...

what happened to the terns?
is that the rhom you had last summer? one of the two?

the caribe are about 8in or so ?

Sam


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Very nice pictures + colors on the caribes

Keep it up !!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm impressed! All of your fish look great and in good health, plus I especially love the looks of your caribas.


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

Wow that's some serious camera you have there. That first picture of your Caribe is perfect. Great looking fish, the Caribe have excellent colouring. How big are the Caribe they look about 4inch?


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Yeah theyre looking Grrrreat! Tony get off my laptop!


----------



## PenicillinPETE (Mar 11, 2006)

mr_b401 said:


> they are lookin nice man...
> 
> what happened to the terns?
> is that the rhom you had last summer? one of the two?
> ...


Whats up Sam, I sold all the Terns and the Rohms. The Caribe one = 6 1/2 three = 7 Inch 
one = 8 Inch, How big is your Terns now?


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

the terns are about 8in+ and are going great.........

good to see you finally got some piraya, and the caribe's colors are great
still have the 15in pleco but they are starting to eyeball him now....so we will see
lol

try to get some full tank shot.....

Sam


----------

